# It don't fit



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

UKM no longer fits onto the width of my phone screen. Sucks.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

You squashed your phone?


----------



## JonSon (Dec 8, 2015)

Spitting on it may help.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> You squashed your phone?


 Tried stretching it. No joy.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

You've just zoomed in then...

(Forum hasn't changed at all as far as I can see.)


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> You've just zoomed in then...
> 
> (Forum hasn't changed at all as far as I can see.)


 Thanks brains. No the site wasn't mobile friendly, had the scroll right to see all my like notifications.

Sorted now though.

Thanks for your continued support.


----------



## Sway12 (Oct 29, 2013)

thats what she said


----------



## Essex666 (May 24, 2017)

Just when I thought the subject title was about sex!

Way to let a guy down.


----------

